# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  SAPCA JOINS HANDS WITH USAâS NATIONAL PEST MANAGEMENT ASSOCIATION

## Affinity

Globalisation has enabled pests to spread faster and easier throughout the world and as a result, a number of protocols have been thrust upon the local pest control industry.  

Such protocols include ISPM15 (International Standards for Phytosanitary Measures 15) which deals with the fumigation of any timber used for the transportation of goods over international boundaries, and HACCP (Hazard Analysis Critical Control Point) that relates to food safety in the food manufacturing sector.  

The South African Pest Control Association (SAPCA) has aligned itself with the United States National Pest Management Association (NPMA) who is the largest international pest control association and has been instrumental in the certification of programmes such as QualiPro, FoodPro and GreenPro.
Through this affiliation SAPCA will be able to further the science of pest management by ways of promoting global pest control protocol and the interchange of knowledge.

The NPMA is the hub where pest management techniques and tools sprout from and with their bounty of resources they have been the driving force behind the development of protocols such as ISPM15.

According to SAPCA President, Mark Enslin, the benefits of this affiliation are endless including the promotion and introduction of first world pest management standards to South African members of their organisation and creating awareness surrounding the application of greener and safer pest control methods.

The public can also have greater confidence in SAPCA and its membersâ ability to deliver pest control services of higher quality especially if the individual or company has been certified.

In an attempt to celebrate this affiliation SAPCA will be launching the certification programmes at their Annual Pestbiz Convention that will be held during the month of August in Bloemfontein. 

âWe are also looking forward to launching GLOBAL GREEN, an international protocol put together by the NPMA which will focus on the minimization of pesticide use in pest control therefore contributing to a greener, safer and pest-free environmentâ, says Enslin.

For more news surrounding the 2010 Pestbiz Convention or SAPCAâs affiliation with the NPMA visit www.sapca.org.za

----------

